#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  flying into thailand without a return ticket

## brian3673

hi guy's
just wondering if anyone know's what the best thing to do about flying into thailand on a one way ticket.
information...fly into thailand 14-18 april from uk..
i am married to a thai lady...
i will be flying to saudi arabia hopefully first week of may to start a new job 28/28 but don't know what day yet...
i know you need a return ticket to get in to thailand at emigration just not sure what too do...should i put a return on my entry form to saudi and change the date when my ticket comes in from my work.

cheer's 
brian.

----------


## Airportwo

Your problems will come when you try to board flight into Thailand - they wont let you board without a return ticket....

----------


## OhOh

If you have a prearranged visa you are allowed to board the flight. As you state you are married to a Thai lady, get a "marriage" visa. Call your Thai embassy, in the country you live in, London or Hull, and they will tell you what documentation is required.

Or get a return ticket from Saudi to BK with a changeable return date.

The reason they will not allow you to board with a one-way ticket , you might get to Saudi but not from there to bk, is because they are liable to return you to where you came from.

----------


## BobR

Probably better to check with the airline.  I've lived here 5 years, now have a retirement visa. Flew to the USA and back, a round trip or return ticket in which travel originated here.  When I checked in for the return flight, it was an issue at LAX but they ended up keeping a xerox copy of my retirement visa.  

You're right to be concerned, but it can be done.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I dealt with this crap in the Philippines for a while. Buy the damn 'show ticket', and then cash it in once you get into the country and wait 6 months for a 60% refund. Now, as a 'long term' resident, I have been able just to show my Filipino driver's license and that has worked fine for the past couple of trips to LOS. I will be interested how much crap I get when leaving the US after my trip this coming May. I already dread going to the US.

----------


## backinpd2007

Buy a cheap fare from bangkok to Kuala Lumper, and produce it if asked!

----------


## boloa

I flew back into Thailand 18 months ago on a one way ticket and was never asked to show a return ticket and had no prearranged visa,maybe I was just lucky !!!

----------


## BigBaBoo

:smiley laughing:  There is a lot of misinformation on entering Thailand on a one-way ticket or without a visa. I've done it myself and here is what I've learned.
First of all, you do not need a RETURN ticket. If you arrive without a visa obtained before you leave (and get a 30 day stamp on arrival at the airport) the only requirement is that Thai immigration MAY want to see is a valid OUT OF THE COUNTRY onward ticket...it can be to a neighboring country like Laos...and not a RETURN ticket to your country. In fact Thai immigration often doesn't ask for this ticket, but they theorectically CAN. In my 30 years experience (although I usually had a return ticket) I have been asked only once to show an onward ticket in at least 100 no-visa entries to Thailand in that 30 year period.
Secondly many airlines do not bother to ask European tourists that appear to be financially capable of supporting themselves in Thailand for their stay for that onward ticket...but sometimes they do. The choice is up to the AIRLINE...and they do it because if anyone they carry to Thailand is rejected by Thai immigration the AIRLINE is required to get them out of the country. That's why the AIRLINES are checking YOU...because if you are rejected it will cost them.
Thirdly, if you have a valid visa...even a tourist visa...most airlines don't cocern themselves with your outbound ticket. (Getting a tourist visa however in some Thai consulates in certain countries may mean the Thai consulate wants to see proof of an exit ticket before they give you a tourist visa). The reason the airlines don't concern themselves with your return ticket if you have a valid Thai tourist visa is that they have no responsibility for you unless you arrive without a visa.
Fourthly, I have in 30 years of at least twice yearly visits to Thailand I have only been asked 3 times...2 times by the airline and once in Thailand by immigration ...to show my out of country ticket. (I had one anyhow, so it was no problem). So you seehow rare it is.
Bottom line...here's how to avoid any problem.
1. Get an out-of-country ticket valid within 30 days if you intend to arrive without a visa and expect to get that 30 day on arrival entry stamp.
2. Get a 30 day or 60 day tourist visa before you leave your country. It's a lot cheaper than an out-of-country ticket.
3. And don't look like a backpacker...look like you can afford to visit Thailand. (I'm not being biased...it's just a fact that is how the immigration will judge you when you arrive.)
 :bananaman:

----------


## Blake7

Just make a "booking" without actually paying for it and get the flight schedule sent by email.
Print it off and it will pass muster with airlines.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^In years of leaving the Philippines to go to Thailand, I have never been asked. When leaving Thailand to return to the Philippines, I have been asked EVERY time. All flights on Thai Airways.

----------


## brian3673

thanks guy's for all the information...you have been a great help.
think i will call the consulate in the uk and get a marriage visa.
hopefully that will be ok...but i will look into this and give you a update.
bigbaboo thanks for all your help with this.

i will let you know how i get on asap...

thanks

brian.

----------


## DroversDog

The easiest is to get a Non-Immigrant "O" based on your marriage!

You can risk flying in without a return ticket (done it several times). When you check-in the airline may give you hassle and get you to sign a form to indemnify them if you are rejected entering the country. 99.9% of the time you won't have a problem, but expect to get pulled up if you look like a Russian hooker bound for Pattaya with no return flight.

----------


## Jesper

Just flew into thailand without visa and without a out of the country ticket or return ticket, wasn't a problem.

----------


## Mr Brown

Never been asked at immigration in Thailand

----------


## Yemen

Never been asked for return ticket by immigration but have been refused by Delta to board without a visa. Only reason for this was the agent had no idea of Thai policy as I had a flight within 30 days out of Thailand and was willing to sign a waver releasing Delta of responsability. She was a BITCH.

----------


## brian3673

well i called the thai conselate in the uk and as i am married to a thai lady all i 
need to do is get my married visa and it doesn't matter if i only have a one way ticket...
£100 multaple entry to thailand for one year 90 day stay each time.

thanks for the help agian guy's...

pints are on me next time...haha

----------


## OhOh

> well i called the thai conselate in the uk and as i am married to a thai lady all i 
> need to do is get my married visa and it doesn't matter if i only have a one way ticket...
> £100 multaple entry to thailand for one year 90 day stay each time.
> 
> thanks for the help agian guy's...
> 
> pints are on me next time...haha


Sabai.

----------


## jandajoy

Both Jetstar and Qantas have asked to see a return ticket on various occasions when flying from Aus to LOS. A valid visa is the easiest way round this but, as stated above, a print out of an itinerary will suffice.

----------


## misskit

> have been refused by Delta to board without a visa.


Delta is the only airline that always makes me show a visa OR return ticket. The BITCHES (Delta has many) go on about a $15,000 fine Delta has had in the past for allowing people to arrive in Thailand without visa or return ticket. I always figured they were trying to get me to buy a return ticket.

----------


## capello

i had trouble at manchester a few years ago, did not want to let me on the flight, i had a years ticket but no visa, explained i was only stopping in thailand for 10 days then going down to perth to see my mate for a few weeks

gonna get a multiple entry in perth which was easy for my return to thailand, the airline said o.k. lets see the oz ticket, i told them i was buying in bangkok as it was cheaper

made a hell of a fuss but let me on in the end, arseholes

----------


## db1

I had a problem with air asia, passport only had three months left till it expired, they said it must have a least six months told them only going for three weeks showed return tickets, still got loads of hassle in the end had to sign form reliving them of responsability.

----------


## nikster

Never had a problem but then I always have a visa, which, as others pointed out, is good enough. 

But in case you don't have a visa, just go online, print out an itinerary out of Thailand on any flight booking website, e.g. AirAsia to Singapore or something, and show that to the immigration. You don't need to buy a ticket - there's no way immigration can or would check with the airline. Most tickets these days are e-tickets, you get nothing, you show up with your passport at the airport. Paper tickets are rare.

----------


## nikster

> Originally Posted by Yemen
> 
> have been refused by Delta to board without a visa.
> 
> 
> Delta is the only airline that always makes me show a visa OR return ticket. The BITCHES (Delta has many) go on about a $15,000 fine Delta has had in the past for allowing people to arrive in Thailand without visa or return ticket. I always figured they were trying to get me to buy a return ticket.


Best to just avoid them then? Last 2 times I took Cathay Pacific - no return ticket as my return ticket was actually from Thailand to the USA and back. No questions, never looked at my Thai visa. 

I remember EVA or China Airways asking questions but both were OK with the visa.

----------


## Phuketrichard

if ur going to be leavin gright away why bother wih the non "o" visa as it cost more than the tourist visa.

I have never, in over 28 years of flying in been asked.
Its the airline where u leave from that might ask
Best bet is get a Business class ticked out of Bangkok to PP or KL.  AS soon as u land apply for the full refund and u will get the full 100% 
or spring for the touris visa for , ( i thinks its $25) was free up untill the 31st last month but u missed that  ;-(

----------


## buycondojomtien

As always people don't know what they talk about.

90% of chance that you won't get any problem but it depends on airline and immigration:

They might deny you boarding if you don't buy a return ticket, or immigration might deny you entering the country if you don't have the right visa or onwards ticket to leave the country when your visa expires.

Some people have been proposed to buy a return ticket at the most expensive price.

But i repeat, thousands of people go to Thailand without proper visa or return ticket every year without any problem, but it's like the lottery, it can happen to you, and then you will spend a lot more than the return ticket that you could have bought for cheap.

In your situation i would buy an onwards ticket to KL to be safe (2000 thb max ticket to KL on Air asia).

Bye.

----------


## FreddieFly

In 31 years of flying here, I have never been asked by Immigration in Thailand to show a return or onward ticket. I fly here every 5 weeks. I have however, been asked at check in in 5 countries for onward flight details, in two cases I showed them my Thai drivers licence, and in the other three I had a valid visa. these countries/airlines were
Singapore/SAS - funnily enough I was on the return portion of my flight.
Angola/Ethiopian airways - managed to convince the guy that It was OK, was travelling with three thai workmates at the time who all chimed in.
UK Heathrow/BA - probably just the wrong time of the month, but she really didnt have a clue, called the boss over and sorted.
USA LA/United - had to call supervisor to check my visa.
Ghana/Ethiopian again - got a hard time for several minutes until supervisor came over checked visa and then upped my to business class.

As you are married just get the visa and it is no problem, you can also check the Thai embassy sites (hull definatley) and print out a paper saying that if you have a visa Thailand does not require onward booking.

freddie

----------


## brian3673

yes there is a lot of good pionters here,,i think the best for me will be there marriage visa as i will be fly back to thailand every 28 day's,,better to be safe knowing my luck i would get stopped at imagration...haha

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

surely you dont need an onward flight ticket,i would think that if you booked a ticket to Vientiene from Bangkok by train,online,that would be ok?

----------


## Probosci Akimbo

Bought several leave Thailand and return to Thailand RT tickets, never a hassle on return. I once had a return ticket for when I last came in to stay, but it's so long past that I have no idea where that lonely return ticket might be... actually so long ago, and I had a Non-Im B in hand, I am not even sure I had a return ticket, except that it would be cheaper than one way

----------


## mingmong

seven years fly in on single ticket, never asked for return, but just this morning tryed to book with Flight centre Oz and they assured me as 1st April all tickets will be checked  for returned flight! 

same advice Singapore Air gave me in Singa 2 years ago!

----------


## flyingdutchie

> Your problems will come when you try to board flight into Thailand - they wont let you board without a return ticket....


crazy,i am flying into TH without return ticket and nobody ever asked me anything

----------


## terry57

I was in Kota kinabalu flying one way into Bangkok on Airasia and planning to train it down to KL when I was ready.

The tart at the counter fronted me up saying I could not fly into Bangkok as I had no ticket out, foking no amount of banter could penetrate through her stupid head as to the point that I'm training it down to KL.

Anyway, I was getting very pissed with her at this point and told her to go get the boss cocky and we will sort this shit out.

Big boss fronts up and I explain it to him as to my travel plan, no problem he says and of I go.

Foking dumb trollop was on the rag for sure.  Fok Em, hold your ground.

----------


## Lung William

I flew in on the 31st with Eva Air and a multivisit visa with aone way ticket. She asked at check in when I was leaving. In about a year I said. Got bumped up to Elite class and had no problems

----------


## Happy Dave

> if ur going to be leavin gright away why bother wih the non "o" visa as it cost more than the tourist visa.
> 
> I have never, in over 28 years of flying in been asked.
> Its the airline where u leave from that might ask
> Best bet is get a Business class ticked out of Bangkok to PP or KL.  AS soon as u land apply for the full refund and u will get the full 100% 
> or spring for the touris visa for , ( i thinks its $25) was free up untill the 31st last month but u missed that  ;-(


Yes , but the non O will give you 15 mths.  Whats a tourist visa 3 months ?

----------


## Phuketrichard

I didn't know he was going to be in an out.  So the "o" visa is the best deal for $175

----------


## BBlacky

> I dealt with this crap in the Philippines for a while. Buy the damn 'show ticket', and then cash it in once you get into the country and wait 6 months for a 60% refund. Now, as a 'long term' resident, I have been able just to show my Filipino driver's license and that has worked fine for the past couple of trips to LOS. I will be interested how much crap I get when leaving the US after my trip this coming May. I already dread going to the US.


I know the feeling. I went home from Indonesia last year - "home" being where my passport says, that's about it - since flying out on September 10, 2001 (!)

In fact, I had the rather mild misfortune of arriving in SF Intl Airport during the Icelandic volcanic ash aviation shutdown in Europe, so the Immigration / TSA etc asshole contingent had plenty of time to sniff my butt and poke around their cyberspace. 

As a Vietnam-era protestor, fired and chased from the USA with a five-and-dime (Destruction of US Govt property: I'd publicly eaten my draft card with catsup on it) I was a Person of Interest to the parasites. I did not get a cavity search or any such grand guignol but did spend some time talking to some young squirt in an SS uniform about illegal wars and such. Should have kept my fucking mouth shut but really. Lana the Free, Homer the Brave.

They can stick it.

Had a lovely ten days in the Texas Hill Country with kinfolks; leaving the Surveillance State was less obtrusive than going in - but there was still all that take off your shoes and belt bullshit.

Isn't it nice to fly in Asia? Funny but they don't seem to have so many security problems in this part of the planet, in spite of the theatrical antic of Thousands Standing Around.

Grumble, spit, rant. They can keep it.

----------


## brian3673

hi guy's
well i got myself a o type visa from Thai consulate in UK !
sent it on the Thursday and back in the door on the Saterday..
no problems no hassle the way it should be...
fly on Thursday so i will let you know how i get on and if any questions are asked !
cheers..
brian

----------


## BigBaBoo

:yerman:  I've been flying into Thailand at least twice a year for 30+ years, often without a visa....getting a "stamp on arrival" in the airport for 30 days. In that time I've been asked exactly twice by the airlines and exactly once by Thai immigration for my "onward" ticket. So from that you should see how rare being asked is. But the regulations are clear, to enter Thailand you must have one ofthe following as a minimum:
1. A valid visa for entrance to Thailand issued before travel .......OR
2. An ONWARD ticket out of Thailand (a RETURN ticket is not required, just a ONWARD ticket). If you get a 30 day "stamp on arrival" that ticket should be made for a flight out during or at the end of that 30 day period.
All this is not rocket science, guys...it should be easily understood.
The reason that AIRLINES that bring tourists to Thailand often ask to see one of those two items is because if they bring someone to Thailand without either one of those two items, and that person is not allowed to enter Thailand by Thai immigration the AIRLINE is responsible for returning that person...or at least removing them from Thailand. Obviously no airline wants to be stuck for the cost of returing a passenger refused entry to Thailand to their point of origination. Oh, and by the way if that ever happens they will demand you pay for the cost of the return flight...in case you were wondering about that point.
The reason I can say this with certainty is that once in Amsterdam I challenged the airline (it was SAS in case yo;re wondering) on this very point. A supervisor politely showed me a publication called the Official Airlines Guide published by IATA (International Airlines Travel Authority). In the rear there is a appendix with a country by country breakdown of riules and notes to the Airlines on exactly what they are required to check for from passengers traveling to a country before they can issue a ticket to that country. The supervisor showed me the Thailand entry, and there in black and white was the two requirements I mentioned above.
Oh and by the way, it was also listed as a requirement of Thai immigration that anyone entering Thailand....with or without a visa...must have a passport valid for a minimum of 6 months from the date of entry.
So I've "been there, done that, collected the free T shirt" as they say.
 :mid:

----------


## brian3673

no problems on the way here,well except in heathrow i was asked and how will you get back to the uk! so i told him hopefully i wont ever have to come back to the uk...
time to leave a sinking ship come's to mind,,haha
cheers to all the guy's that left msg's.

----------


## sabang

> time to leave a sinking ship come's to mind,,haha


Haha. Keep that ticket out, or at least the cash.

----------


## Lostandfound

If you get hassled for a return/ onward ticket just go to the nearest ticketing counter and buy a flexible, refundable one way, full IATA fare ticket to KL / Singapore. Then refund it when you arrive in BKK.

----------


## Lorenzo

Asked only once about the return ticket. Gave the young lady a smile and told her I had a 10 inch cock.  Sorted!

----------


## Ricky West

They asked me once for a ticket when boarding from KL to Bangkok. I had student visa, that I just acquired. The lady at the airport had no clue. A friend of mine almost missed a flight once as she flew from Germany to Bangkok to then head on to Cambodia over land. She obviously had no flight out of Bangkok as she lives in Cambodia. After a huge argument she could board the flight. If you are afraid for trouble at least make sure you have the time to argue with people. Once you arrive in Thailand there are no problems.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I had to convince Air Frog to let me on once, but they will if you stand your ground.

----------


## DrAndy

it is often the airlines that make trouble over onward tickets etc

they are the ones who will have to pick up the bill if you are refused entry. of course, the airline staff are not particularly well versed in immigration laws, they just have a set of guidelines

I had to sign a disclaimer once, saying I would pay for any return flight if refused entry, before they would let me board

mind you, it is often as cheap to have a return ticket as a single, so you can just throw the return bit away

----------


## DrAndy

so, I have just been over to the Thai consulate in London to get my 1 year visa

in and out in 10 minutes!!

just have to collect it on Thursday

----------


## Fondles

Coming from Brisbane everytime I check in they ask for the outbound ticket, I show them my visa then its all good.

----------


## Gallowspole

At Heathrow a couple of months ago, the check-in clerk asked me where my Thai visa was so I politely informed her it was on the page right in front of her. She still couldn't find it and asked me to show her; I pointed at the re-entry permit and the extension of stay but she still couldn't put two and two together. The old passport with the original visa from 1999 was also confusing for her and she couldn't grasp the concept of extension to stay stamps, constantly asking for this trip's visa. Silly bitch finally relented after my demeanor changed from understanding to sarcastically questioning her own UK visa status and wondering how she passed the English language proficiency test.

She had the last laugh, seating me right at the back next to the toilets.

----------


## DrAndy

> She had the last laugh, seating me right at the back next to the toilets.


some people like it there

perverts

----------


## Seekingasylum

Reading some of these replies here I'm amazed just how long suffering airline staff must be and it probably goes some way to explain their antipathy towards the travelling public in adverse circumstances. Of course most comments are patently mere fantasy and the stuff of adolescent banter so typical of boys with small penises.

In boarding an aircraft for Thailand, or indeed anywhere else for that matter, all check in staff refer to the Travel Information Manual (TIM) in order to confirm the admissibility of a passenger at his intended destination should he not hold a visa qualifying him for entry. Despite what the lay person might think TIM is not a set of guidelines, it is the airline bible and incorporates details of all immigration requirements imposed by all countries. It is published annually but is constantly updated by authorities worldwide as they alter their legislation and rules interpreting the same. 

If a carrier boards a passenger who subsequently arrives at a destination without the requisite visa as prescribed in TIM and is refused entry the airline will not only be bound to return the passenger at their expense but they will also face a penalty charge. In the UK this is currently £2,000 per passenger.

TIM specifies that all passengers arriving in Thailand intending a stay of more than 30 days require a visa. The airline interprets this as meaning that unless you hold a visa they will not carry you if you do not have a return ticket within the 30 days or you can show evidence of onward travel within the same period. 
As far as I am aware no carrier will board any passenger without either a visa or suitable ticketing showing a departure out of Thailand within 30 days of arrival.

The Thai have now signalled an intention to demand evidence of accommodation and ticketing before issuing a visit visa. This, if implemented, will doubtless ensure the requirements as to ticketing for those travelling without a visa and intending stays of less than 30 days are enforced scrupulously.

Travelling to Thailand without a visa and no onward or return ticket within 30 days is certainly not an option out of the UK and I suspect just as unlikely from elsewhere.

----------


## OhOh

idiotic post on my part so I have deleted it.

----------


## bourbonstreet

> There is a lot of misinformation on entering Thailand on a one-way ticket or without a visa. I've done it myself and here is what I've learned.
> First of all, you do not need a RETURN ticket. If you arrive without a visa obtained before you leave (and get a 30 day stamp on arrival at the airport) the only requirement is that Thai immigration MAY want to see is a valid OUT OF THE COUNTRY onward ticket...it can be to a neighboring country like Laos...and not a RETURN ticket to your country. In fact Thai immigration often doesn't ask for this ticket, but they theorectically CAN. In my 30 years experience (although I usually had a return ticket) I have been asked only once to show an onward ticket in at least 100 no-visa entries to Thailand in that 30 year period.
> Secondly many airlines do not bother to ask European tourists that appear to be financially capable of supporting themselves in Thailand for their stay for that onward ticket...but sometimes they do. The choice is up to the AIRLINE...and they do it because if anyone they carry to Thailand is rejected by Thai immigration the AIRLINE is required to get them out of the country. That's why the AIRLINES are checking YOU...because if you are rejected it will cost them.
> Thirdly, if you have a valid visa...even a tourist visa...most airlines don't cocern themselves with your outbound ticket. (Getting a tourist visa however in some Thai consulates in certain countries may mean the Thai consulate wants to see proof of an exit ticket before they give you a tourist visa). The reason the airlines don't concern themselves with your return ticket if you have a valid Thai tourist visa is that they have no responsibility for you unless you arrive without a visa.
> Fourthly, I have in 30 years of at least twice yearly visits to Thailand I have only been asked 3 times...2 times by the airline and once in Thailand by immigration ...to show my out of country ticket. (I had one anyhow, so it was no problem). So you seehow rare it is.
> Bottom line...here's how to avoid any problem.
> 1. Get an out-of-country ticket valid within 30 days if you intend to arrive without a visa and expect to get that 30 day on arrival entry stamp.
> 2. Get a 30 day or 60 day tourist visa before you leave your country. It's a lot cheaper than an out-of-country ticket.
> 3. And don't look like a backpacker...look like you can afford to visit Thailand. (I'm not being biased...it's just a fact that is how the immigration will judge you when you arrive.)


In the U.S. you can't get the tourist visa unless you show an out of country ticket as part of your itinerary. This taken straight from the Thai embassy in Wash. DC.

Tourist Visa 

Purpose of Visit:- 
This type of visa is issued to applicants who wish to enter the Kingdom for tourism purposes. 

Documents Required:-
   - Your actual Passport or Travel Document. (Passport or Travel Document must not expire within 6 months and contain at least ONE completely empty visa page). 
   - One visa application form completely filled out (download)
   - Two passport-size photographs (2"x2") (photocopy or photo taken from Photostat will not be accepted). Photographs must have a light color background with a full- face view of the person without wearing a hat or dark glasses. Photos must be taken within 6 months. 
 - A copy of round-trip ticket or itinerary 
   - A copy of recent bank statement or evidence of adequate finance 
    ($500 per person and $1,000 per family) 
   - For non-US citizen, a copy of permanent resident alien card with employment verification or a copy of valid US visa with employment verification letter 
   - For self-employed, business license or business registration indicating the applicants name.

----------


## DrAndy

I was in the London Thai consulate today and they were asking people who wanted tourist visas where their return tickets were

----------

